# Rescue Rats for Adoption ~ WA



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

Key to a Rats Heart Rescue
Rats for Adoption

*Champagne Capped Standard x Blue Satin Dumbo Litter * Coming Up: Will be avaliable when they reach 6-8 weeks to approved homes ONLY. Must fill out adoption application to put one of these little ones on hold; and it must be approved. They will be matched to the home best for them according to their personality, so be sure to let me know what you are looking for in a rat. Their personalities will be more settled at the age of 6-8 weeks. Father is also for adoption. See him below.

*Bobo ~ Blue Satin Dumbo Male:* This guy was supposed to be snake food at younger than 3 weeks old! We rescued him, and now he is 5-7 months old and for adoption. Loving, cute, and pretty cuddly as well, but can be active at times. He needs to go to a home with another male and an owner who will spend lots of time with him, have him on their shoulder, and loved often. He is a blue satin dumbo, really sweet and cute little guy that is great with the kids.

*Pete ~ Blue and White Dumbo Male* ear adult male. He cannot be kept with other rats! No exceptions. But, despite his hate for other rats, he absolutly loves his humans. He needs to go to a home where he will be the only rattie in the cage, and a very loved single rat at that!

*Rescue Litter*: Babies currently about 1 week old and doing great. Will be ready at the end of December; 12 kittens.
*1 agouti berkshire (female, available)
3 agouti capped ( 2 males, 1 female 2 available 1 on hold)
1 black berkshire (female,on hold)
5 black capped (2 males, 3 females, all avaiable)
1 beige berkshire (female, avaiable)
1 beige capped (male,avaiable)
Momma ~ Black Broken Hooded Female * - Sweet little rat, momma of the litter above.

*Male Trio ~ Black Broken Hooded, Agouti Hooded, Agouti Berkshire* are all a trio of males who get along with each other very well. One is a black broken hooded, 1 agouti hooded, and 1 agouti berkshire. Sweet little guys.

*Female Pair ~ BE Light and Dark Brown Patched & BE White w/ Black Patches * are two sweet little girls needing homes. Kaylee is black eyed with light and dark brown patches, she is very sweet and likes to ride on your shoulder. Oreo is black eyed white with black patches, she is more active and curious and the first to explore. The have never bitten and are used to being around kids. 

*Female Pair ~ Hooded & Berkshire* are two friendly 4-6 month old female rats. They will come with their cage and are sweet little ones.

*Pikachu & Rafiki ~ Hooded Male Pair* can go together or apart. They are friendly little guys that need an owner who will hold them often and give them the TLC they need.

Please email me if you are interested in any of these rats! PICTURES ARE AVALIBALE! Also email if you are interested in fostering or donating, please.

Thank you so much. These guys all need very loving homes! 

*Website: www.freewebs.com/ratkey
Forum: www.keyrat.mygoo.org
Email: [email protected]
MSNM: [email protected] *


----------

